

Red bull stratos live - xmpir
http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite?pagename=Stratos/Layout

======
evilmoo
Direct youtube link:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=v...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vkJ5ItzEq3M#)!

------
ColinWright
Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4630348>

~~~
xmpir
i should check before posting...

------
Hates_
Alternatively <http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/>

